# coustom rod question-wonderod



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Shakespeare spinning wonderod 7' 6". it has 6 guides and a aluminum(It isn't graphite) reel seat. its a two-piece rod and where the rod breaks in half it is crack below the medal piece that holds the two pieces together. I was wanting to get a price estimate on how much it would be to get a coustom rod built if I provided these guides and reel seat? I included the rod description because I want the same class rod.i would like cork handles so the coustom looks somewhat similar to the rod I have. I do not have the cahs now and I don't have a job so I was wanting the estimate to know how much I need to earn. thanks. if you need any more info to give me a price range just ask. thanks again.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

200.00 it is a white blank..? Maybe gator has a blank like that...They have the same rough spiral unsanded finish as the old wonder rod's....What reel do you have on it...?
A Shakespeare 2062 is what belongs on it and I happen to have a few and also the Presidential series green one with the push button spool.....
Fairpoint


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well I found it at a dump and it had a Mitchell 300 on it. and that seems expensive for the strength of the rod but I don't know much about older rods like that so I believe it


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

foreverfishing said:


> well I found it at a dump and it had a Mitchell 300 on it. and that seems expensive for the strength of the rod but I don't know much about older rods like that so I believe it


 
You said custom. Custom = 200 on the very low end. You have to consider time to take the items off of your old rod, then clean them. No decent rod builder will put crappy looking stuff on a new blank then put their name on it. Then there is the labor to build the new one plus the cost of the blank. If you want anything custom you pay for it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

kandv2000 said:


> You said custom. Custom = 200 on the very low end. You have to consider time to take the items off of your old rod, then clean them. No decent rod builder will put crappy looking stuff on a new blank then put their name on it. Then there is the labor to build the new one plus the cost of the blank. If you want anything custom you pay for it.


 
I completely understand that. I thought he meant the blank alone costs $200. that's what I was referring to. I understand custom builds aren't cheap.


----------

